
Go's Error Handling Is Elegant - lladnar
https://davidnix.io/post/error-handling-in-go/
======
flukus
Now compare a method with multiple lines and code paths, all with potential
failures.

The problem with returning error codes is that you have to handle it for every
external call, with exceptions you don't. The contrived examples hide this.

